# Tile won't stick to thinset?



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

See now that's what I like, Dam I feel good days later about easy rip ups, makes life so much more enjoyable. A good check and the body isn't aching as bad. There's usually not too many of them and it's back in the trenches for battle.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know who to send a Thank You card for today's removal


----------

